# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  PCB Glue

## alefgr

Μέσα στα τροφοδοτικά για την μηχανική συγκράτηση μεγάλων εξαρτημάτων (ηλεκτρολυτικών, μετασχηματιστών και μεγάλων πηνίων), χρησιμοποιείται μια άσπρη κόλα. Με την όνομα την αναζητούμε στο eBay;

----------


## nick1974

> Μέσα στα τροφοδοτικά για την μηχανική συγκράτηση μεγάλων εξαρτημάτων (ηλεκτρολυτικών, μετασχηματιστών και μεγάλων πηνίων), χρησιμοποιείται μια άσπρη κόλα. Με την όνομα την αναζητούμε στο eBay;



σιλικονη

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Cemedine Super X

----------

mikemtb (07-06-19)

----------


## alefgr

Έχω την εντύπωση πως η Cemedine Super X είναι για πολύ δυνατές κολλήσεις οπότε δεν μου κάνει. Θα προτιμούσα κάποια κόλα που να μπορεί να φύγει σε περίπτωση επισκευής. Σε διάφορα forums έχω δει να αναφέρουν την RTV Silicone Adhesive όπως για παράδειγμα αυτή.

Θα κάνει για την δουλεία που θέλω;

----------


## picdev

η σιλικόνη rtv είναι σιλικόνη που ωριμάζει σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου , όχι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.
σε εγκεφάλους αυτοκινήτων πχ LPG έχω δει απλή σιλικόνη που βάζουμε στο μπάνιο.
Σε εξαρτήματα που αναπτίζουν θα έβαζα υψηλής θερμοκρασίας.
Πάρε απλά μια καλή σιλικόνη απο το μαγαζί της γειτονιάς, όσο πιο καθαρή τόσο το καλύτερο, οι καθαρές δεν έχουν πτητικά και δεν σηρικνόνονται

----------


## picdev

αυτή πχ αν δεις λέει αντέχει πάνω απο 15 χρόνια ,άλλες της ιδιας μάρκας πιο οικονομικές δεν το αναφέρουν, αλλά ίσως να υπερβάλω οσο αναφορά τη ποιότητα.
Πάντως σε ψύκτρες θα έβαζα αυτή που ειναι μεχρι 140 βαθμούς
https://www.electrotools.gr/el/kolle...024010016.html

----------


## nick1974

στις πλακετες που βρισκονται σε συσκευες εκτεθειμενες σε χωρους περιεργους με υψηλες θερμοκρασιες χρησιμοποιειται κοκκινη σιλικονη και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα (εχω δει καρτες 30 χρονων σε μηχανοστασια που δεν εχει αλλοιωθει καθολου).
Στις νορμαλ περιπτωσεις καθαρες ασπρες σιλικονες ειναι οκ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alefgr

Δεν την θέλω για ψύκτρες αλλά για απλή συγκράτηση μεγάλων εξαρτημάτων, όπως ηλεκτρολυτικών επάνω στην πλακέτα. Οπότε ψάχνω για απλή λευκή σιλικόνη και μάλιστα σε μικρό μέγεθος, γιατί με τα σωληνάρια πάντα έχω θέμα μετά από κάποιο διάστημα. Όσο καλά και να τα κλείνω στο τέλος πηγαίνουν για πέταμα λόγω σκλήρυνσης υλικού.

----------


## nestoras

Υπαρχουν και συσκευασιες τυπου "οδοντοκρεμας" με σιλικονη. Περιπου 100-150 ml...

----------


## heyjoe

Καλημέρα στο forum!
Κάπου είχα διαβάσει, ότι οι απλές σιλικόνες επειδή είναι όξινες («acetoxyβ, βacetic acid baseβ), δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται σε ηλεκτρονικά / ηλεκτρολογικά, διότι θα διαβρώσουν αγωγούς κτλ.
Βέβαια, μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε, ότι με προσεκτική εφαρμογή, θα αποφύγουμε την επαφή με αγωγούς κτλ, όμως θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βρίσκαμε σιλικόνη που να μπορεί πχ. και να στεγανοποιήσει συνδέσεις αγωγών, και να είναι φιλική στα μέταλλα.
Επίσης, τζαμάς μου είχε πει ότι οι καθρέπτες δεν στερεώνονται με την κοινή σιλικόνη, διότι «τρώει τον άργυρο», άρα μάλλον δεν τα πάει καλά με τα μέταλλα η κοινή σιλικόνηβ¦

----------

Dragonborn (09-06-19), 

mikemtb (09-06-19)

----------


## mtzag

> Δεν την θέλω για ψύκτρες αλλά για απλή συγκράτηση μεγάλων εξαρτημάτων, όπως ηλεκτρολυτικών επάνω στην πλακέτα. Οπότε ψάχνω για απλή λευκή σιλικόνη και μάλιστα σε μικρό μέγεθος, γιατί με τα σωληνάρια πάντα έχω θέμα μετά από κάποιο διάστημα. Όσο καλά και να τα κλείνω στο τέλος πηγαίνουν για πέταμα λόγω σκλήρυνσης υλικού.



Δε θες σιλικονη κολλα smd θες https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32932116354.html
η σιλικονη δεν κολαει καλα.

----------


## alefgr

Αυτή η λευκή ουσία που βλέπω πάντως στα τροφοδοτικά, ποιο πολύ με σιλικόνη μοιάζει παρά με κόλλα. Ακόμα και μετά από πολλά χρόνια διατηρεί μια ελαστικότητα και αφαιρείται σχετικά εύκολα με ένα μαχαίρι.

Επίσης δεν τίθεται θέμα διάβρωσης αγωγών μιας και τοποθετείται ανάμεσα στα εξαρτήματα στην πάνω πλευρά της πλακέτας.

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχω χρησιμοποιήσει απλή θερμοκόλλα σιλικόνης αλλά όταν είναι λεία η επιφάνεια των εξαρτημάτων μπορεί να ξεκολλήσουν κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## leosedf

> Αυτή η λευκή ουσία που βλέπω πάντως στα τροφοδοτικά, ποιο πολύ με σιλικόνη μοιάζει παρά με κόλλα. Ακόμα και μετά από πολλά χρόνια διατηρεί μια ελαστικότητα και αφαιρείται σχετικά εύκολα με ένα μαχαίρι.
> 
> Επίσης δεν τίθεται θέμα διάβρωσης αγωγών μιας και τοποθετείται ανάμεσα στα εξαρτήματα στην πάνω πλευρά της πλακέτας.
> 
> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχω χρησιμοποιήσει απλή θερμοκόλλα σιλικόνης αλλά όταν είναι λεία η επιφάνεια των εξαρτημάτων μπορεί να ξεκολλήσουν κάποια στιγμή.



Cemedine Super X

----------

mikemtb (10-06-19)

----------


## Gaou

εμενα οι τσαϊνίστας μου ειχαν στειλει αυτη που την χρησιμοποιούν για να κρατήσουν και μονώσουν τον αγωγο (15000v)  στο σημειο που πιάνει την φιάλη του λέιζερ. εγω την δοκίμασα αλλα αλλού.....!

----------


## GSR600

Η κολλα που ψαχνεις ειναι ακριβως AYTH.
Την εχω χρησιμοποιησει και ειναι ακριβως η ιδια ασπρη κολλα που βαζουν οι κατασκευαστες στις πλακετες. Δοκιμασε και πες μου.

----------


## Gaou

> , ποιο πολύ με σιλικόνη μ....



και εγώ τώρα που στεγνωσε για σιλικόνα την κάνω. και αυτη που εδειξε ο γιώργος σιλικόνα ειναι . οποτε και μια κοκκινη φλατζόκολλα ( σιλικονα ξανα ) νομιζω ότι θα κάνει ...!

----------


## nick1974

> και εγώ τώρα που στεγνωσε για σιλικόνα την κάνω. και αυτη που εδειξε ο γιώργος σιλικόνα ειναι . οποτε και μια κοκκινη φλατζόκολλα ( σιλικονα ξανα ) νομιζω ότι θα κάνει ...!



Κανει!

Εταιριες δισεκατομμυριων οπως η Atlas και η Πριζουνω (δεν ξερω πως γραφεται) τετοια χρησιμοποιουν. Δε νομιζω να ειναι ασχετοι (προσεξε μονο να ειναι η κοκκινη που γραφει permatex που γνωριζουμε οτι κανει και για ηλεκτρικα, γιατι μια οποια να ναι, αν και ειναι λιγο απιθανο αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις)

----------


## alefgr

> Η κολλα που ψαχνεις ειναι ακριβως AYTH.
> Την εχω χρησιμοποιησει και ειναι ακριβως η ιδια ασπρη κολλα που βαζουν οι κατασκευαστες στις πλακετες. Δοκιμασε και πες μου.



Έχω παραγγείλει από προχθές μία RTV White Silicone από το ebay κοντά στα 5 ευρώ το σωληνάριο. Όταν μου έρθει με το καλό μαζί με κάποιους ηλεκτρολυτικούς 100uF/4500V για το μόνιτόρ μου, θα γράψω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για ποιο λόγο δεν δοκιμάζετε αυτή την οποία σας προτείνει ο leosedf; Αν διαβάσετε τις ιδιότητές της, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που χρειάζεστε. Η σιλικόνη περιέχει οξικό οξύ ως διαλύτη και, μέχρι να στεγνώσει, απελευθερώνει το διαλύτη στο περιβάλλον, κάτι που η cemedine X δεν κάνει.

----------

Gaou (12-06-19), 

gregpro (15-06-19)

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί είναι ταλιροπνίχτες και θα τη βγάλουν με φλαντζόκολλα για φριτέζες.  :Lol:

----------


## Gaou

> Γιατί είναι ταλιροπνίχτες και θα τη βγάλουν με φλαντζόκολλα για φριτέζες.



μάλλον δεν εχεις αγοράσει ποτε την φλατζόκολλα την κοκκινη καθότι πρεπει να μαζευτουν μερικοι ταληροπνήχτες για να καταφέρουν να αγοράσουν μια... τουλάχιστον τελευταια φορά που πήρα ετσουζε πολύ.  οπωσδήποτε ειναι αρκετα πιο ακριβη απο διαφορες σιλικόνες που προαναφέρθησαν. 

αυτη πάντως η σιλικόνη που εβαλα εγω δεν μυριζε τπτ....!

----------


## nick1974

> Γιατί είναι ταλιροπνίχτες και θα τη βγάλουν με φλαντζόκολλα για φριτέζες.




αυτη η κοκκινη "φλατζοκολλα για φριτεζες" ειναι οπως ειπες αρκετα οικονομικη
https://www.techsil.co.uk/momentive-rtv116-82-8ml

και αυτα ειναι τα χαρακτηρηστικα της και η πιστοποιησεις της για χρηση σε ηλεκτρονικα και ηλεκτρικα
http://img.chipfind.ru/pdf/mg_chemicals/rtv88.pdf

ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ AEROSPACE!

----------


## leosedf

> αυτη η κοκκινη "φλατζοκολλα για φριτεζες" ειναι οπως ειπες αρκετα οικονομικη
> https://www.techsil.co.uk/momentive-rtv116-82-8ml
> 
> και αυτα ειναι τα χαρακτηρηστικα της και η πιστοποιησεις της για χρηση σε ηλεκτρονικα και ηλεκτρικα
> http://img.chipfind.ru/pdf/mg_chemicals/rtv88.pdf
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ AEROSPACE!



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cemedine-...EAAOSw~OVWuosk

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cemedine-...YAAOSwKtVWuoyM


Ναι aerospace για να κάνεις καμιά φλάντζα σε καπάκι σε καμια τσιμούχα, σε μηχανή.

----------


## nick1974

> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cemedine-...EAAOSw~OVWuosk
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cemedine-...YAAOSwKtVWuoyM




https://www.google.com/search?q=TYO:...lwQKl-ILoDg2:0

 :Tongue2:

----------


## Gaou

μου ειχαν δωσει αυτην την θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα εδω και καιρό και νομιζα ότι ήταν κατι σαν τις παστες που βαζουμε στους επεξεργαστες . διαβαζοντας οδηγιες ειδα ότι ηταν *και* για ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα. τελικά αυτο που καταλαβα όταν την χρησιμοποιησα ειναι ότι στερεοποιηται όταν στεγνώσει.. to peltier ας πουμε ειχε κολήσει πάνω στην ψυκτρα και δεν ξεκολαγε λιγο που προσπάθησα..

----------


## picdev

> Για ποιο λόγο δεν δοκιμάζετε αυτή την οποία σας προτείνει ο leosedf; Αν διαβάσετε τις ιδιότητές της, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που χρειάζεστε. Η σιλικόνη περιέχει οξικό οξύ ως διαλύτη και, μέχρι να στεγνώσει, απελευθερώνει το διαλύτη στο περιβάλλον, κάτι που η cemedine X δεν κάνει.



υπάρχει και σιλικονη ουδέτερη.

οποιος και καλά θελει να παραγγείλει απο ebay κινέζικη σιλικόνη οκ, πάντως όλες οι καλές κάνουν αναλογα τη θερμοκρασία πάντα.
Η σιλικόνη μπορεί να έχει πολλές χρήσεις, είτε για φριτέζες , είτε για στήριξη εξαρτημάτων

----------

